# Kernel 2.6.32 Scheduler für Desktop

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, 

ich habe 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 und kde 4.4.3. Ich bin gleich, als der kernel 2.6.32 herauskam von 2.6.29? umgestiegen. Dann hatte ich teilweise erhebliche Performance-Einbrüche. Ich habe das aber auf kde geschoben. In der Erinnerung schien mir aber der alte kernel performanter zu sein. Welche Scheduler sollte man denn bei den Gentoo-Sources, mit welchen Einstellungen nehmen?

( Das habe ich gelesen. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-812205-highlight-scheduler.html

Am Ende steht "momentan gibt es eh keine genetic Scheduler für 2.6.33 oder 2.6.32 ..." ) Bin immer noch nicht so richtig schlau. Sollte man wieder zu 2.6.29 zurück?

----------

## UTgamer

Na da habe ich aber einen sehr informativen Forumsthread für dich gefunden, viel Spaß beim studieren.  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-619496.html

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bin erst mal zu 2.6.29-r5 zurück mit 

```
Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop) PREEMPT
```

. KDE läuft m.E. flüssiger. Werde dann mal sehen wie das mit 2.6.34 aussieht.

----------

